# The Incredible Scofield and His Book



## Mayflower (Mar 1, 2009)

Anyone read : 
The Incredible Scofield and His Book
Thoughts ?

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Incredible-Scofield-His-Book/dp/1879998440]Amazon.com: The Incredible Scofield and His Book: Books[/ame]


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 1, 2009)

I have it, read it, recommend it. The guy pulls a lot from papers of the day and such works. Don't hang around Scofieldites with the book. You'll be taking your life in your own hands.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 2, 2009)

Good. I read it a couple of times back in the day, & I just got off the shelf this past weekend to loan to someone.


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 2, 2009)

It's one of many in my wish list.


----------



## TimV (Mar 2, 2009)

There are some gems in it. Scofield claimed things like being decorated while fighting for the South, although the South didn't give out medals, there were discrepancies about his service, his family life precluded him from church office holding to mention a few. I read it over 25 years ago, and so don't remember all the details, but I'm glad I read it, and would recommend it, especially for those coming out of Dipsy backgrounds.


----------



## E Nomine (Mar 2, 2009)

You may download a copy of this book (broken into seven .pdf files) from the following site...

http://www.preteristsite.com/docs/canfield1.pdf
http://www.preteristsite.com/docs/canfield2.pdf
http://www.preteristsite.com/docs/canfield3.pdf
http://www.preteristsite.com/docs/canfield4.pdf
http://www.preteristsite.com/docs/canfield5.pdf
http://www.preteristsite.com/docs/canfield6.pdf
http://www.preteristsite.com/docs/canfield7.pdf


----------



## Edward (Mar 2, 2009)

Sounds like something I need to donate to our church library.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 2, 2009)

Probably a depressing read, considering all the damage he did promoting classic dispensationalism in his day...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm in the midst of reading it right now. An eye opening work, to say the least.


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 2, 2009)

bookslover said:


> Probably a depressing read, considering all the damage he did promoting classic dispensationalism in his day...



Not so much depressing as angering. Made me mad.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 2, 2009)

OK, so you are saying that I should NOT have my genuine leather Oxford New Scofield Reference Bible that I received on my 16th birthday from friends sitting here on my desk? Why, I never!    May you be given a tatoo on your forehead with a Walmart UPC code on it and be forced to watch 35 re-runs of "A Thief in the Night."

Actually, to tell the truth, it is in a line of Bibles as follows, just behind my laptop now:

NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible
The Holman Illustrated Study Bible
The NET Study Bible
The UBS Greek New Testament (Reader's Edition)
The NET/Novum Testamentum Graece Diglot with Apparatus
The NT in the Original Greek (Byzantine Textform 2005)
The MacArthur Study Bible (Revised and Updated) [just got in the mail today new for $23 in bonded leather due to a cosmetic fault on the back cover that you can hardly see]
New Scoefield Reference Bible
Die Heilige Scrift (Luther Bible 1912 edition in leather) [Christmas gift from my son who found it in his church]
1599 Geneva Bible (Calvin edition)
1560 Geneva Bible Facsimile
ESV Study Bible
Cambridge Pitt Minion NKJV Goatskin [given to me by my CFO last week when I admired it on her desk]

My Reformation Study Bible (ESV) and NIV Study Bible can be found on my desk at work.

Most of these were either gifts or gotten for a ridiculously low price (giveaway from Ligonier, $12 off the net, etc.).


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 3, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> OK, so you are saying that I should NOT have my genuine leather Oxford New Scofield Reference Bible that I received on my 16th birthday from friends sitting here on my desk?



This proves you're an heretic! If you were a real Christian you'd have an ORIGINAL Scofield Reference and not a new one with the PERVERTED notes!


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 3, 2009)

Heretic!?!

Fancy words for a Fairbanks boy. BTW, my syntax was garbled. The Bible is sitting on my desk, not the friends who gave it to me for my 16th birthday almost 40 years ago! By this point we would need taxidermy for them to be sitting on my desk! Come to think of it, we almost need a good taxidermist for me!

Unlike some of you TRs on this board, I have great respect for the contributions of dispensationalism to the faith in the last century. Against the liberals (and the Johnny come lately Presbyterians who were adulterating themselves chasing after neo-orthodoxy for most of the century), the dispensationalists held firm on the truth of the inerrancy of the Bible and the truth of salvation by grace through faith. And, against the enthusiasts in the latter half of the century, they maintained that the truth of the Gospel was objective and not merely an emotional "experience" in worship. And, against the current crop of emergent rebels, they hold to an essentially orthodox faith that does not mix and match parts of every tradition known unto mankind.

Are they wrong on LOTS of stuff? You betcha. Anyone ever _read_ *Left Behind*? But, pragmatically, I would much rather try to ween a person off dispensationalism and cultivate a taste for Calvinism in them than try to dislodge them from the liberal varieties of "Christianity" popular in today's marketplace.


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 3, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Heretic!?!
> 
> Fancy words for a Fairbanks boy. BTW, my syntax was garbled. The Bible is sitting on my desk, not the friends who gave it to me for my 16th birthday almost 40 years ago! By this point we would need taxidermy for them to be sitting on my desk! Come to think of it, we almost need a good taxidermist for me!
> 
> ...



I guess my point didn't come across. It was humor. Up here the IFBX crowd will condemn anyone who carries a New Scofield Bible over the Classic Scofield Bible. It's considered a sign of liberalism.

Sorry my attempt at humor didn't come across.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 3, 2009)

Chris,

I got your humor, that's why I responded with the first line about "fancy words for a Fairbanks boy" and self-deprecating line about taxidermy. Then, I got on my soapbox and started thinking about the social utility of dispi folks in the Christian community (despite their terrible theology). And, yes, I know that the die-hards viewed the New Scofield as a liberalizing, hence my "Fancy words . . . " come back.

Sorry that my humor was too unfunny to be seen!


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 3, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Chris,
> 
> I got your humor, that's why I responded with the first line about "fancy words for a Fairbanks boy" and self-deprecating line about taxidermy. Then, I got on my soapbox and started thinking about the social utility of dispi folks in the Christian community (despite their terrible theology). And, yes, I know that the die-hards viewed the New Scofield as a liberalizing, hence my "Fancy words . . . " come back.
> 
> Sorry that my humor was too unfunny to be seen!



Ah great! Now we're both going to have to go to an Obama Humor Retraining camp! I blame you!


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 3, 2009)

Obama re-education??? Not me! I'll take boring, bland, and bald over socialist party boy any day. Besides, anyone who employs an avatar of a kitten in a sniper position is just plain wrong and has already crossed the line of humor, never to return. We actually have a secure wing in my skilled nursing building for people with your . . . er . . . ah . . . well . . . "unique" perspective on life.


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 3, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Obama re-education??? Not me! I'll take boring, bland, and bald over socialist party boy any day. Besides, anyone who employs an avatar of a kitten in a sniper position is just plain wrong and has already crossed the line of humor, never to return. We actually have a secure wing in my skilled nursing building for people with your . . . er . . . ah . . . well . . . \"unique\" perspective on life.



Does it come with a pre-sized "I Love Me Jacket"? If so, I'm there! See you at the funny farm!

We can listen to our favorite song:

[video=youtube;Q-88DNz-kK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-88DNz-kK0&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-88DNz-kK0&feature=related[/video]

My mom would wander around the house singing this. Always thought she was a bit odd.

Sniper kitties are being trained and sent out to "remove" all who oppose me! Think the neighbors cat is cute and cuddly? BAM! Sniper kitty got you between the eyes! MUWAHAHAHAH!

And now back to the thread topic after a late night threadjacking. Where's sjonee when you need her?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 14, 2009)

Mayflower said:


> Anyone read :
> The Incredible Scofield and His Book
> Thoughts ?
> 
> Amazon.com: The Incredible Scofield and His Book: Books



I finished it last weekend. I wrote this review over on FB.....



> Very interesting biography of the man. I'm not 100% sure that I would draw some of the same conclusions that the author does from the sketchy details available for certain periods of Scofield's life. However, it was a very eye-opening read and pretty conclusively settles the fact that Scofield is not the uber-saint that some would regard him to be.



Have you read it yet?


----------

